# Geada e gelo em Aldeia de Santa Margarida



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Esta aldeia onde moro, pode não ser grande coisa para neve, mas para geada é bastante boa.
Praticamente todas as manhãs acordo com geada. Não é muita, mas todos os dias (neste tempo frio claro) há formação de geada e gelo.

Vou utilizar então este tópico para ir colocando fotos da geada que assola esta região .

*Banco de um tractor que esteve estacionado durante a noite ao ar livre...*






*
... o mesmo com o tecto deste carro.*






*Pia em pedra perto de uma fonte, que congelou por completo (água do interior).*





*
Tampa de uma embalagem que eu deixei propositadamente na rua. Mais ou menos no centro tem uma "elevação" em gelo, talvez devido aos ventos.*


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

*Dave* disse:


>



Muito bonitas as fotos


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2009 às 19:36)

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

Belas fotos da geada *Dave*


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

Belas geadas *Dave*! 

Que mínima tiveste? 
Essa do tejadilho do carro com as gotas de água congeladas está um show! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## *Dave* (21 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

A minima esteve nos *0,3ºC* e por volta das 7:00 tinha 87% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

Belas fotos Dave! Eu fiz a tropa aí perto (já sabes onde) e pude comprovar o frio matinal que fazia por lá. Lembro-me perfeitamente do frio que apanhamos numa manhã de Agosto em que dormimos no "mato", surpreendeu-nos a todos, mas aqueceu bastante rápido.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 22:29)

Boas fotos **Dave**!

As tuas fotos estão muito fixe


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Muito bem, belo registo!!! Continua assim e obrigado pelas fotos!!!


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

Estão excelentes 
Bom tópico este.


----------



## ogalo (22 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

boas fotos dave ...ate fiquei todo arrepiado


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 09:43)

Muito boas fotos! Um arrepio autêntico


----------



## *Dave* (22 Jan 2009 às 17:49)

Obrigado pelos elogios .

Vou tentar colocar mais fotos aqui aquando das próximas geadas .


Abraço


----------

